# fast brakes kit



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok so i just ordered the 11in fast brake kit.. (thank god lol).. and i had a friend tell me i have to have them calibrated....is that true and is it necessary and how can i do that?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok so i just ordered the 11in fast brake kit.. (thank god lol).. and i had a friend tell me i have to have them calibrated....is that true and is it necessary and how can i do that?



huh?

Calibrated in what way??


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Your friend is an idjit. don't ever let him touch your brakes.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

myoung said:


> huh?
> 
> Calibrated in what way??



i have no idea.. thats what i said.. he told me that since im redoing the whole front brake system.. i have to have it calibrated or aligned.. so that the braking is equal on both sides. im pretty knowledgeable about our nissan cars.. and ive NEVER heard taht before.. so i wanted to ask everyone if theyve heard about this before


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> i have no idea.. thats what i said.. he told me that since im redoing the whole front brake system.. i have to have it calibrated or aligned.. so that the braking is equal on both sides. im pretty knowledgeable about our nissan cars.. and ive NEVER heard taht before.. so i wanted to ask everyone if theyve heard about this before


He is telling you that because someone told him that once, and he is pawning it off as his own knowledge, sounds as if he has no hands on experience with brake setups. 

what he is talking about is brake proportioning, that valve is built in the MC in our cars. You will want to change the MC if you do the rear disc conversion, but I believe the Mike is running the 11" front kit on his car with the stock rear drums and the stock MC. 

Correct me if I am wrong Mike....


----------

